# Eos M3 at 1600iso



## Ivan Muller (Aug 20, 2015)

I have just come back from three weeks in Germany and Italy. I used a 6D and M3 and shot thousands of images on both. Generally the Eos M3 performed well although the AF is still slow. I am sifting through the images now to find suitable ones for a review. 

I saw this couple having dinner at a posh Munich restaurant. 18-55 kit lens at 49mm and f6 and 1/60sec.

Today I made a 14x22 inch print on Innova soft white cotton fine art paper of a slightly cropped 1600iso image that I extensively post processed in LR, Topaz and Viveza...The print looked stunning and the image more than held up well at that size...

Still a bit disappointed in the kit lens quality but the 22mmf2 is quite fine...24mp sensor does produce although one has to watch for shadow noise when pushing images....I find Topaz HDR with a few tweaks does well and reduces the shadow noise to match the rest of the image...

My Eos M3 review can be seen here at: 

http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.co.za/2015/09/canon-eos-m3-review-third-time-lucky.html

Regards, Ivan


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 25, 2015)

Ivan Muller said:


> Still a bit disappointed in the kit lens quality but the 22mmf2 is quite fine



try running those raws from the kit lens through DPP's DLO ... and compare results .. you may be surprised to see what can be done with them.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 15, 2015)

yes I did run them through the DLO, but it just didn't make any difference. I actually use DLO all the time when I use DPP...which btw, is not a bad raw converter...


----------



## tomscott (Sep 15, 2015)

Great article as usual Ivan I do enjoy reading your blog!

I think you summed up everything that I would expect from the M3, that it seems like a bit of a niche camera because of its shortcomings but excels in others. Lets hope they can improve on the 4th.

I really like the images, you have a lovely style.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Tom, I did some shots in the studio these last few days and it actually works surprisingly well. I used the build in flash to trigger the main flash(s). If the build in flash is set at minimum or medium manual power one can hardly see its effects on the image except a tiny extra pin prick catch light in the eyes...and the evf uses the ambient light to give a visible image but reverts to manual settings for the flash exposure...so all good so far in the studio as well.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 19, 2015)

Nicely done, Ivan. I'm in the middle of my EOS M3 review and enjoyed your observations. The M3 is a curious mix of advancement along with some puzzling steps back from the EOS M.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks Dustin!

Actually your description of the M3 vs M is absolutely spot on!


----------

